# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM-732     ?
ICOM-732     ?    ,  ,    !      ?       !

----------

*Ammatore*  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------

!  :Very Happy:  *Alex 1*

----------

*Ammatore*      .         !

----------


## UA9AU

!  , - TS570DG, 850,   450.

----------

**  *Ammatore* ,     .   732     .  ?   24000  .      ?

----------

*Ammatore*  !  !    ??

----------

